# Looking for rats near South Carolina?



## Awaiting_Abyss

I live in South Carolina near the capital and I'm looking to adopt two or three rats. I have searched and searched for breeders around here, but haven't had any luck. I don't mind traveling a little, but I'd rather not make a really long trip. I'm not picky about gender; just as long as they are all the same gender of course!


----------



## lilmissy22

happy to hear this i have 3 males to a good home it 2 fancy and a dumbo... fully grown and sweet and healthy... i live in Rock hill SC... so i bout a hour away from you i willing to drive half way if you want... i will give them to you for free.. i just want them to a good loving home.... i have few other but they staying with me... i just trying to lightin my load little bet..


----------



## lilmissy22

If you want any more info. You can email me at. [email protected]...


----------



## Ilene McLaughlin

I live in Georgetown, SC & am looking for a couple to adopt. I agree w/ the originator of this post .... only concerned w/ same sex! I've only had one Dumbo in the 17 years I've had rats & would love another! Do you ever come down this far?


----------



## Ilene McLaughlin

please email me at [email protected] if they're still available & if you ever get to the coast.... thank you!!


----------



## Poodlepalooza

I live in Greenwood and have also been looking for a breeder nearby. I found Queen City Rattery in Charlotte on the web and emailed them a few days ago but have not heard back. http://queencityrattery.weebly.com/index.html is their website. I am looking for a female companion for my one rat. She came from Petco but I'd like to use a breeder, if possible, for her roommate!


----------



## lilmissy22

I do have my 3 males. I don't go to the coast Of SC


----------



## lilmissy22

Poodlepalooza said:


> I live in Greenwood and have also been looking for a breeder nearby. I found Queen City Rattery in Charlotte on the web and emailed them a few days ago but have not heard back. http://queencityrattery.weebly.com/index.html is their website. I am looking for a female companion for my one rat. She came from Petco but I'd like to use a breeder, if possible, for her roommate))
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is the 3 males for free. I dont got a female .I sorry ..


----------



## Ratsanctuary

I had somebody email e trying to rehome 25 rats and mice in Greenville SC, if anybody is interested please email me at [email protected] There are males and female, not sure of the ages. But the pics she sent me were black hooded ratties


----------



## Poodlepalooza

@RatSanctuary -did you get my email about the rats in Greenville? I sent it to the address in your comment a couple days ago. Greenville is only an hour from me so if any of those are still available, that may be a great option for me. Thanks!


----------



## Ratsanctuary

@Poodlepalooza, i just got your email about them, im going to email the girl back and see if i can give you her email address, as far as i know all of them are available.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

I live one state over in Ga and run a rattery. Sadly there are no breeders in Sc anymore cept a few back yard breeders and hoarders.


----------



## Poodlepalooza

Where is your Rattery located?


----------

